# Alte gegen Neue PC Spiele



## Angie2012 (6. September 2012)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen Liebe Forumsmitglieder

Ich möchte mal gerne eine Diskussion anfangen und zwar über die alten Spiele und den neueren.
Ich persönlich muss sagen das ich die Älteren Spiele wie z.b Half-Lile 1 & 2 , Return to Castle WolfenStein, Doom 3, Stalker, Quake 3 usw. mit am Besten fand. Gerade weil diese damals unverbraucht und einzigartig waren.

Die Games in der Heutigen Zeit , so finde ich persönlich, sind nur noch Abzocke.
Z.b.  5 Stunden Spielzeit bei Call of Duty im Singleplayer, und dann der Miese , vom Cheater , Camper , Hacker verseuchte Mehrspieler Part. Und dafür wollen die Entwickler noch 50 € ? Das finde ich, ist ganz schön happig. 

Die Spiele werden , so muss ich mal sagen , gar nich mehr mit Liebe , Energie und Aufwand entwickelt. Das Gebotene ist nicht mit den Kaufpreis gerechtfertigt. Nur noch schnell, schnell , schnell und Gewinn kassieren. Mich würde mal Interesssieren, Liebe Forums Mitglieder, ob ihr das genauso seht.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. September 2012)

Falsches Unterforum > in das richtige (Spiele-)Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. September 2012)

Naja wenn man älter wird lässt man sich nicht mehr so schnell beindrucken. Aber zb. Doom 3 war schon zu seiner zeit ziemlich verbraucht weil es nur nen technischer Aufguss war vom ursprünglichen Doom. War aber dennoch nen gutes Spiel und der letzte wirkliche technische Sprung. Was wirklich wahr ist man muss in Spielen kaum noch was selbst machen überall wird man an die Hand genommen und Spiele wirken mehr wie Filme. Das Gameplay hat extrem nachgelassen worum es eigentlich in Spielen geht. Normalerweise entwickelt man ein Spiel indem man anfängt das Spielprinzip zu entwerfen und darum die Story usw zu entwickeln. Heute schaut das mehr so aus das erst die Story gemacht wird und dann ähnliches Gameplay, von modernen halbwegs funktionierenden Spielen abzukupfern. 

Zum Teil wird es daran liegen das es kaum Nachwuchs gibt in der Branche von Genies, es gibt viele Leute die in die Branche einsteigen aber einfach keine Ahnung mehr haben was es bedeutet Spiele zu entwerfen. Man sieht zb. auch häufig bei Moddern die in letzter Zeit so oft in den Himmel gelobt werden, sehr merkwürdige Grafische Aufwertungen von Spielen zur Verfügung stellen. Die einfach zum Gesammtbild nicht passen, woraus man dann schließen muss das die einfach keine Ahnung haben. Es reicht nunmal nicht aus das Verständis zu besitzen sowas fertig zu stellen da gehören ne Menge andere Dinge dazu. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, das alle Modder schlecht sind aber viele.

Es gibt halt zig Dinge die sich verändert haben, Spiele kosten mehr Geld, werden meist zu sehr an der Masse angepasst. Hallo Millitärshooter xy usw.


----------



## Angie2012 (6. September 2012)

Ich bin ja mal auf die Mod  " Black Mesa " gespannt ( Half Life 1 Remake ).
Die arbeiten ja schon 8 Jahre dran.
Die kommt ja demnächst und die werde ich mit Kumpel erst mal so richtig Kräftig COOP Zocken.
Ich frage mich aber warum   VALVE   kein HL 1 Remake macht. Es gibt Bestimmt extrem viele Leute die sich das holen.
Valve ist sowiso irgendwie doof geworden , wir warten ja schon seit Jahren auf eine HL fortsetzung. Lieber machen die Portal oder den Schrott Counter Strike Global Offensvie. Die sollten mal die Spiele Weiter Entwickeln wodurch die Jungs auch reich geworden sind, den HALF -LIFE 1 & 2 waren ja der mega erfolg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2012)

Bei Gothic und Risen hat der Spagat eigendlich noch gepaßt wobei bei Githic 4 die Spielzeit etwas zu kurz kam. Bei vielen Spielen ist es auch so das einer was entwickelt und Erfolg hat und jeder meint es nachäffen zu müssen. Auch werden die Games auf den Markt geworfen ohne wirklich die Qualitätssicherung gesehen zu haben oder die ersten 2 Patche bekommt schon Wochen vor dem Spiel selbst. Auch ist mittlerweile die Konsole der Maßstab, und Steuerung, Grafik usw wird wenn meist nur halbherzig umgesetzt


----------

